# Navarre (GINS) road closed indef...



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Navarre (GINS) road closed indef...

Those that fish further West of Navarre or East of Portafino will be in for a long long trip.

http://navarrepress.com/news/15/5052-beach-road-collapsed-in-areas










Going Sunday somewhere - Destin or Pensacola look good now. Althought Ft. Pickens Road (those Bay grouper spots) will be closed over the weekend.

"...Brown did report that Naval Live Oaks and Fort Barrancus will reopen today; Perdido Key (Johnson Beach) will open up to the main parking lot tomorrow; Fort Pickens will be closed over the weekend..."


It could have been worse...

Cheers,
Stressless


----------

